# identification mbuna



## JuniorBR (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello friends!

My name is Nelio Jr. I'm from Brazil, and keep malawi cichlids, Mbunas.

I have a kind that could not identify ...

Here are some photos:





































Thanks!


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks like an OB Peacock. definitely a mbuna / peacock hybrid.


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

I see a female and male ob red zebra


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I think their bodies are too elongated to be either OB Peacocks or pure Met. estherae. If I had to geuss, I would say they are some sort of mbuna hybrid, possibly a Labeotropheus species crossed with a Metriaclima. The mouth is wrong for pure Labeotropheus, but the markings and elongated bodies are similar.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hybrid I think but of what, I would hate to guess.
Erm are not all OB Peacocks hybrid anyway. OB Mbuna x Aulonocara?
I see a bit of a Labeotropheus nose but agree not enough to be a pure one I think.

All the best James


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

It appears to be part Labeotropheus but there isn't too much of a nose.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

24Tropheus said:


> Hybrid I think but of what, I would hate to guess.
> Erm are not all OB Peacocks hybrid anyway. OB Mbuna x Aulonocara?
> I see a bit of a Labeotropheus nose but agree not enough to be a pure one I think.
> 
> All the best James


Yes, OB Peacocks are OB mbuna X Aulonocara hybrids, but to be called a Peacock the fish should display a majority of Aulonocara traits, right? These fish don't really have the body or head shape, or the finnage, typical of an Aulonocara, so even though it's possible that there is some Aulonocara blood in them, I wouldn't call them OB Peacocks. They definitely display many mbuna traits, though.

But I guess the point you are making is that a hybrid is a hybrid regardless of what you call it, and I certainly agree with that.


----------



## mattrox (Jul 26, 2011)

Could it be an OB Tropheops? Do they exist. Before you say it Tropheops sp. elonatus (OB morph).... hehehe Unlikely but hey

NOT a zebra.

But does look to be a x-breed at first glance.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

mattrox said:


> Could it be an OB Tropheops? Do they exist. Before you say it Tropheops sp. elonatus (OB morph).... hehehe Unlikely but hey
> 
> NOT a zebra.
> 
> But does look to be a x-breed at first glance.


OB female Tropheops do exist. I have some.  
Tropheops tropheops Makokola Reef
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Tropheops_ ... a_Reef.htm
Nice fish but not much like the ones posted. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd say the body and head is too elongated for the OB Tropheops.


----------



## mattrox (Jul 26, 2011)

But what if it were one of the elongated tropeops?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

mattrox said:


> But what if it were one of the elongated tropeops?


But none of those (Tropheops romandi etc) show OB, yes? Or am I missing something?

All the best James


----------



## mattrox (Jul 26, 2011)

I was more wondering out loud.

You just can't say "it's too elongated to be a Tropheops"..... it's like saying "all swans are white".

My feelings are it is a cross between M. "zeba slim" which has a blueberry morph and a trewevasae or the like that throws OB males.


----------

